# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  comply & development for garage?

## KrilliC

Not sure if this is the right place but I'll ask, can anyone tell me whats involved in comply and development applications for things like a garage in Sydney NSW. Or do I have to go to council to find out? 
thanks

----------


## barney118

Each council is different, but generally they will have something in relation to comply development, check out their DCP online.

----------

